# Polishing Soaps



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

As I sit here @ 2am cleaning up bars of soap, putting labels on them and shrink wrapping them I have come to the conclusion that I agree with Barb and Vicki and etc lol unless it's just absoulutely necessarry.... Polishing soaps is just a pain in da tooshie!!!! :crazy2 :needcoffee

brandi


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If your mom behaves herself then polish one for her for MD  and call it good


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I tell my children that these things -- pointless though they may seem -- build character ! Oh, and you can't say that the soaps don't look absolutely stunning! (if you can't say that then you'll have to polish more!) Be glad you don't bevel too -- I have a team of polishers and bevelers at my house... :biggrin want to join the team?

Linda


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

What is polishing the soap? Never heard or read about it before? 
christine


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well sometimes the soap will get a little ashy on the sides or top. So instead of cutting the sides etc. Brat just took a dry cloth and rubbed the sides of the soap and all over. Gave the soap a little sheen and made it look prettier. It is a pia, but it makes it look nicer. Then she packaged with labels and shring wrapped. I can't wait till I can afford Dan's Bands! I think those will be so much easier than cutting shring wrap, taping together, then shrinking. :sigh

Sheryl


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

What are Dan's Bands?? And I'm not sure how, but I missed your soaps..  Boy, if something doesn't hit me head on!..


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Were you tired dear? :laughcry The table in front had all the hay bags etc. the table to the side had all the peach baskets with soap and lotions....course another goat person had their clipping stand right there, so it was kinda hard to get to stuff....

Dan's bands are tubular shaped pieces of shrink wrap. You just slip the soap inside and shrink it with a hair dryer, instead of cutting a piece of shrink warp, wraping the soap, taping in place, then shrinking. Saves a lot of time! I think you can find them on thesage.com

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

-perks- did I hear mention of Dan's Bands?????? oh please oh please oh please!!!!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes Sheryl, I probably was asleep, I usually don't wake until noon! :rofl


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

well don't feel alone. When we go like that, we have always stayed up all night the night before packing and sewing, and no sleep. Just like everyone showing goats .... :rofl 

So I have a hard time thinking straight when someone asks me questions....two days after the show I will look at my DD and ask her did we talke to so and so at the show? I don't remember......what was it we promised that lady???? :laughcry

I keep dreaming one day of being a very organized person (ha ha) and having it all together so all I have to do is pack up the stuff and go to sleep and get on the road the next morning.....yeah right....in my dreams maybe. :laughcry

Sheryl


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been having that same dream!!! Though sadly, my dreams aren't very prophetic and if I don't write [email protected] down, well then 10 minutes later I can't remember if there was something I was supposed to do! Ahhh, the joys of getting older. :sigh


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep that is so me. DD and were making a list saying oh, we need to take this.....put it on the list.....or we would forget.! Yep in dreams only....no prophecies! Darn it.! :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

LMAO Btw where is our list???? organization what's that!!!


----------

